# Mission Aal: Aalbesatz zur Rettung einer bedrohten Spezies?



## rheinfischer70 (25. November 2020)

Finde die Petition gut, habe allerdings Zweifel, ob die wirklich etwas bringt. Habe mich aber mal dafür eingetragen.
Bin immer noch erstaunt über unser Land, wo wir noch nichteinmal die Flüsse durchgängig bekommen, wo wir durch die Intensivlandwirtschaft ein gewaltiges Artensterben haben und gleichzeitig auf andere Länder zeigen, die ihre Wälder abholzen.


----------



## crisis (25. November 2020)

... und dann noch den auf der roten Liste stehenden Aal für den Kochtopf fangen. Ein bisschen wie Pandas um des Filets wegen jagen.


----------



## Matthias_R (26. November 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> ... und dann noch den auf der roten Liste stehenden Aal für den Kochtopf fangen. Ein bisschen wie Pandas um des Filets wegen jagen.


Die Aalbestände hier bei uns sind weitgehend bis ausschließlich auf Besatz zurückzuführen.  Den Besatz zahlen hier die Fischer, als Rechteinhaber. Die besetzen natürlich zum Eigennutz, aber sie tun es. Besser, als kein Aalfang hier an der Havel, das würde unweigerlich den Abbruch der Besatzmaßnahmen nach sich ziehen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2020)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Die Aalbestände hier bei uns sind weitgehend bis ausschließlich auf Besatz zurückzuführen.  Den Besatz zahlen hier die Fischer, als Rechteinhaber. Die besetzen natürlich zum Eigennutz, aber sie tun es. Besser, als kein Aalfang hier an der Havel, das würde unweigerlich den Abbruch der Besatzmaßnahmen nach sich ziehen.



Auch mein Verein investiert in Mittelfranken eine stolze Summe in Aalbesatz, den wir natürlich einstellen würden, wenn der Aal nicht mehr entnommen werden darf. 

Die Gegenseite argumentiert hier aber in der Richtung, dass die Aale, z.B. aus den Fließgewässern meiner Region (Regnitz, RMD-Kanal, Main etc.) aufgrund der Verbauungen nur geringe Chancen haben, ihre Laichgebiete zu erreichen und der Besatz deshalb nicht mehr erfolgen sollte. Dann würde der Aal in Bayern und anderswo halt aussterben und die Glasaale sich entsprechend auf den auf natürlichem Weg erreichbaren konzentrieren, von wo aus sie auch wieder abwandern könnten. Ist auch eine nachvollziehbare Sicht.


----------



## Matthias_R (26. November 2020)

Ich weiß es halt nicht.  Ich weiß nicht,  wo die Glaasaale zum Besatz entnommenen werden. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass die Verlustquote bei natürlichem Aufstieg deutlich höher als 40 % ist.auch ohne menschliches Zutun.
Es ist aus meiner Sicht sicher richtig und wichtig,  die Gewässer für Wanderfische passierbar zu machen. Aber solange das nicht ist, ist der ökonomisch motivierte Aalbesatz wahrscheinlich die einzige Möglichkeit,  die Speuies zu erhalten.


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2020)

Hallo,


Matthias_R schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wo die Glaasaale zum Besatz entnommenen werden


Glasaale werden m.W. in Spanien, Portugal, Frankreich und UK gefangen.
Dann entweder als Besatz verkauft oder in Farmen zum Satzaal gezogen.


Matthias_R schrieb:


> ist der ökonomisch motivierte Aalbesatz wahrscheinlich die einzige Möglichkeit, die Speuies zu erhalten.


Wie man eine bedrohte Art erhalten will, indem man eine immense Anzahl von Tieren vom Reproduktionskreislauf ausschließt, leuchtet mir nicht so ganz ein.

In manchen Bundesländern ist wenigsten Aalbesatz in geschlossenen Gewässern verboten.

Aale in Gewässer zu besetzen, wo sie entweder gar nicht abwandern können oder wo bei der Abwanderung Verlustquote von weit über 90% entstehen, halte ich  für die Arterhaltung absolut kontraproduktiv.

Das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung.

Solange es ist verboten ist, kann man es natürlich machen.

Sich dann aber über die Bedrohungslage ausweinen zu wollen halte ich für Krokodilstränen.


----------



## Bertone (26. November 2020)

Dass Aale im Donausystem nicht endemisch sind liegt an der Sauerstoffschichtung im Schwarzen Meer. Die Wanderbewegungen, insbesondere die Laichzüge, finden meines Wissens in Tiefen zwischen 300-500 Metern und tiefer statt, in diesen Tiefen ist das Schwrze Meer anaerob, bzw. hat eine hohe Schwefelwasserstoffkonzentration, da kommt nichts durch. Anscheinend beginnt heutzutage die sauerstofffreie Zone bereits in einer Tiefe von ca. 100 Metern.


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2020)

Hallo,

schwer zu glauben, dass Aale sich nicht an diese Gegebenheiten anpassen und dann auf Wasserschichten ausweichen, wo die Bedingungen eben noch ausreichen.  Ob das tatsächlich so ist, dass die auf Teufel komm raus 100m tief wollen, auch wenn ihnen dort der Saft aus geht und sie sterben?  Wird wahrscheinlich noch keiner live dabei gewesen sein.

Komplett ausschließen kann man diese Theorie aber natürlich nicht.  Dazu ist der Aal m.W. noch zu wenig erforscht.

Die Verbauungen der Donauwasserstraße , (Eisernes Tor etc.) würden wahrscheinlich eh verhindern, dass Donauaale in nennenswerter Zahl das Schwarze Meer erreichen.

Dass  Flüsse, die ins Schwarze Meer münden, m.W. keine natürlichen Aalbestände haben, dürfte aber kein Zufall sein.


----------



## Bertone (26. November 2020)

Eel migration to the Sargasso: remarkably high swimming efficiency and low energy costs | Journal of Experimental Biology | The Company of Biologists
					






					jeb.biologists.org
				



"...However, in the wild, eel do not migrate at the surface but in the deep sea: a migrating eel has been photographed in the Bahamas at a depth of 2000 m (Robins et al., 1979). ..."






						AAAS
					






					science.sciencemag.org
				



"...they all under-took distinct diel vertical migrations (DVMs), pre-dominantly between depths of 200 and 1000 m ..."


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2020)

Hallo,

interessanter Artikel, aber vom Schwarzen Meer und den Suizidaalen, die sich dort ins verseuchte Tiefenwasser stürzen sollen, finde ich da nichts.  Deshalb halte ich das nach wie vor für eine Theorie und nicht für einen Beweis.  Kann also sein, muss es aber m.W. nicht.



Bertone schrieb:


> between depths of 200 and 1000 m


 Da dürften die Aale z.B. aus den Ostseezuflüssen auch ziemliche Problem bekommen, die nötigen Tiefen für ihre Wanderwege zu finden.

Ändert natürlich nichts an meiner Meinung, dass Aalbesatz in Gewässer, die ins Schwarze Meer entwässern, kontraproduktiv ist.


----------



## crisis (26. November 2020)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> ... Besser, als kein Aalfang hier an der Havel, das würde unweigerlich den Abbruch der Besatzmaßnahmen nach sich ziehen.



Und genau das stimmt eben nicht! Wie fishhawk richtigerweise schreibt gibt es bei mündungsfernem Besatz oft > 90% Verlust, hauptsächlich durch Turbinenschlag und Bandwurmbefall. Jeder Glasaal, der dem natürlichen Kreislauf entzogen wird und in ein Habitat gestzt wird, von wo aus eine Reprodutkion unwahrscheinlich ist, bringt den Aal dem Aussterben ein Stück näher. Besatz dient ausschließlich dem Angler, nicht dem Fisch.


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2020)

Hallo,


crisis schrieb:


> und in ein Habitat gestzt wird, von wo aus eine Reprodutkion unwahrscheinlich ist, bringt den Aal dem Aussterben ein Stück näher.


Das sehe ich genauso.

Und wenn in einer Pressemeldung über Aalbesatz erwähnt wird, dass das angeblich zum Zwecke der Arterhaltung geschähe, weil die Bestände akut bedroht seien, sich dann aber in der gleichen Meldung bitter beklagt wird, dass keiner der besetzten Aale je die Sargasso See erreichen wird, weil auf dem Weg dorthin über 40 Kraftwerke im Weg stünden, sind das für mich extrem große Krokodilstränen.

Vom Besatz in geschlossenen Gewässern ganz zu schweigen.

Wenn das legal ist, kann man es machen, aber eben aus anderen Gründen als Arterhaltung.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (26. November 2020)

Dasselbe gilt für den Aalbesatz der Ruhrstauseen. Diese erfolgen aus fischereilichen Gründen, obwohl kaum ein Aal lebendig das Meer erreichen kann. Ich finde diese Einstellung auch katastrophal.
Auf der anderen Seite heißt es im Umkehrschluss, dass der Bau einer neuen WKA das ganze oberhalb gelegene Gewässersystem als Aallebensraum ausfällt. Damit verschwindet der Aallebensraum rasant, anstelle WKAs aalsicher zu machen.

Ob man mittlerweile WKAs dauerhaft aalsicher machen kann, ist mir noch nicht bekannt. Aalbypässe verstopfen schnell und unbemerkt (wahrscheinlich absichtlich, da die Reinigung teuer ist).


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. November 2020)

Sagt mal, wurden hier kommentarlos Beiträge gelöscht?

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2020)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ob man mittlerweile WKAs dauerhaft aalsicher machen kann,


m.W. gibt es keine aalsicheren Kraftwerke.  Tierleidfreier Strom aus Wasserkraft existiert wohl nur in der Fantasie einer bekannten Tierrechtsorganisation.

Ich habe zwar von  Entwicklungen gelesen, die weniger Schäden verursachen sollen aber das müsste sich wohl erst  in Feldversuchen bestätigen.

Deshalb wären m.E. Aalbesatz nur dort nachhaltig, wo ein Abwandern zu den Laichgründen ohne übermäßige Verluste möglich ist.


----------



## Matthias_R (26. November 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> Und genau das stimmt eben nicht! Wie fishhawk richtigerweise schreibt gibt es bei mündungsfernem Besatz oft > 90% Verlust, hauptsächlich durch Turbinenschlag und Bandwurmbefall. Jeder Glasaal, der dem natürlichen Kreislauf entzogen wird und in ein Habitat gestzt wird, von wo aus eine Reprodutkion unwahrscheinlich ist, bringt den Aal dem Aussterben ein Stück näher. Besatz dient ausschließlich dem Angler, nicht dem Fisch.


Ich kann nur für das Gewässer sprechen,  das ich ein wenig kenne,  und das ist die Havel. Von Branne bis zur Nordsee gibt es m.W. kein KW. Es gibt ein paar Staustufen mit Schleusen,  die meisten  seit Jahrhunderten.  Es gibt das Tidensperrwerk in Geesthacht, aber das ist offensichtlich fischdurchlässig, jedenfalls hat man wohl adulte Lachse in der Sächsischen  Schweiz gesichtet,  die müssen da ja auch lang.
Wenn also in Branne Aale besetzt werden, haben die gute Chancen zu wandern.  Wenn keine besetzt werden, wird kein Aal wandern.


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2020)

Hallo,


Matthias_R schrieb:


> Wenn keine besetzt werden, wird kein Aal wandern


Du gehst also davon aus, dass Aale nur in eine Richtung wandern?

Ansonsten hätten wir ja trotzdem Konsens.  Wenn die Havelaale gute Chancen haben abzuwandern und ihre Laichgründe zu erreichen,  wäre Aalbesatz aus meiner Sicht in Ordnung.

In Bayern sähe das schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## Andal (26. November 2020)

Wenn man dieser Art etwas Gutes tun will, dann lasse man sie einfach in Ruhe. Und zwar alle!

Diese Fingerzeige auf "die anderen" und sich selber benehmen, wie des Fuggers Hund ist mit Sicherheit nicht die Lösung!


----------



## crisis (27. November 2020)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> ...  Es gibt das Tidensperrwerk in Geesthacht, aber das ist offensichtlich fischdurchlässig, jedenfalls hat man wohl adulte Lachse in der Sächsischen  Schweiz gesichtet,  die müssen da ja auch lang. ...


 Das Stauwerk in Geesthacht wird von den Stromerzeugern immer als das leuchtende Beispiel aufgezeigt, dass Wasserkraft und Fischwanderung doch funktioniert. Was aber dabei meist nicht erwähnt wird ist der Umstand, dass die 'Durchlässigkeit' nicht funktional erreicht wird, sondern über Studenten, die einen 'Fischfahrstuhl' betreiben und damit Fische permanent umsetzen. Bin mal gespannt was passiert, wenn man da nicht mehr so genau draufguckt und die Mittel für diese teure Maßnahme wegfallen.

Das letzte Stauwerk am Main in Kostheim sollte alles besser machen. Wer sich das mal anschauen konnte wird feststellen, dass es neben den Rechen ganz intensiv nach toten Fischen riecht. Man sieht die jetzt von öffentlich zugänglichen Stellen nicht mehr, weil der Betreiber mitbekommen hat, dass geschredderte Aals schlechte Publicity erzeugen. Funktionieren tut das Ganze ganz und gar nicht. Nachdem nun festgestellt wurde, dass die Stromgewinnung auch nicht richtig funktioniert, weil die Fallhöhe falsch angenommen wurde, wird die Anlage wohl stillgelegt. Ob das den Aalen hilft darf zumindest teilweise bezweifelt werden. Man darf gespannt sein wer einen eventuellen Rückbau bezahlen darf. Mein Tipp, der Steuerzahler. Prost Mahlzeit!


----------



## fishhawk (27. November 2020)

Hallo,


Matthias_R schrieb:


> aber das ist offensichtlich fischdurchlässig, jedenfalls hat man wohl adulte Lachse in der Sächsischen Schweiz gesichtet,


das ist aber die falsche Richtung.

Fischaufstieg ist meist wenig problematisch.  Da kann man sie leicht zu den Fischtreppen leiten. 

Die Schäden entstehen beim Abwandern stromab , wenn sie der Strömung folgen und in Rechen und Turbinen geraten.


----------



## Matthias_R (27. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist aber die falsche Richtung.
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht viel darüber. 
In Geesthacht scheint es aber auch mit dem Abstieg zu klappen 




__





						Rückkehr der Lachse in den Lachsbach | Wandern in der Sächsischen Schweiz
					

Wandern in der Sächsische Schweiz mit und ohne Hilfe von GPS, als Vorlage für eigene Wandertouren im Elbsandsteingebirge, der Böhmischen Schweiz und den Randzonen.




					www.wandern-saechsische-schweiz.de
				




Soweit ich weiß,  gibt es bei Geesthacht zurzeit keine Kraftwerksturbinen, da steht wohl ein Pumpspeicherwerk und das KKW Krümmel.


----------



## fishhawk (27. November 2020)

Hallo,


Matthias_R schrieb:


> In Geesthacht scheint es aber auch mit dem Abstieg zu klappen


muss es wohl, denn die Lachse kommen ja i.d.R. in ihren Geburtsfluss zurück.  Also ohne absteigende Smolts keine Rückkehrer.

Das mit dem Abstieg sollte sich nicht auf Geesthacht beziehen, sondern allgemein auf WKA-Anlagen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (28. November 2020)

In der Regel gibt es ja auch noch Bypässe. Es stellt sich die Frage, wie hoch die Verluste durch Turbinen sind. Wenn 70% geschreddert werden und 30% überleben, kann es Rückkehrer bei einem Kraftwerk geben. Wenn es dann 10 Kraftwerke sind ....

Jeder geschredderte Fisch ist einer zuviel.


----------



## fishhawk (28. November 2020)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wenn es dann 10 Kraftwerke sind


Allein am Main gibt es m.W. 34 WKA, dazu dann noch die Kraftwerke an der Regnitz.

Keine guten Voraussetzungen für Aale, die bei uns in der Gegend besetzt werden.

Bei Aalbesatz in  geschlossenen Gewässern besteht diese Gefahr natürlich nicht.  Was daran dann aber nachhaltig sein soll, kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (28. November 2020)

Sehe ich genauso. Es handelt sich schließlich künstlich reproduzierbare Fische. Ich glaube, der Aal ist so ziemlich der einzige Fisch bei uns, der nicht beliebig künstlich vermehrbar ist.


----------



## Andal (28. November 2020)

Auf alle Fälle ist der Aal der Fisch des Konjunktivs. Jeder, absolut wirklich jeder weiss, was "die anderen" machen müssen...!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (28. November 2020)

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen. Früher war ich begeisterter Aalangler und habe auch entsprechend entnommen. Seit vor ca. 20 Jahren die Aalproblematik bekannt wurde, habe ich nicht einen Aal mehr entnommen.


----------



## crisis (30. November 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen. Früher war ich begeisterter Aalangler und habe auch entsprechend entnommen. Seit vor ca. 20 Jahren die Aalproblematik bekannt wurde, habe ich nicht einen Aal mehr entnommen.


Handhabe ich genau so. Auch wenn er lecker schmeckt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. November 2020)

Nicht vergessen, Wasserkraftwerke sind das eine, die sind wirklich übel.

Bei der obigen Petition geht es aber um eine Schleuse, Wasserkraftwerke muss man in SH mit der Nadel suchen... Die Schleuse ist hier:

Alte Schleuse Strohbrück - Google Maps

Die muss nur wieder in Betrieb genommen werden..., oder eben eine Auf- und Abstiegshilfe geschaffen werden...

Hier in SH ist der Aal in einigen Gewässern noch recht häufig vertreten..., wenn man sich auskennt, dann fängt man durchaus mal 20 Aale in 5 Stunden und davon wurde kein einziger besetzt. Die steigen natürlich auf und können auch ungehindert abwandern..., außer eben an Gewässern, die mit Schleusen verbaut sind und dessen Betrieb eingestellt ist. Und diese Schleusen gilt es durchgängig zu gestalten und das ist der Ansporn der Petition. Und der Aal ist ja nur eine Fischart, die betroffen ist, Lachse und Meerforellen, sowie Quappen und andere Fische profitieren da genauso von.


----------



## crisis (1. Dezember 2020)

@ Dorschgreifer,

es würde aus meiner Sicht viel mehr Sinn machen bei Euch Aale zu besetzen. Durch den Kauf von Glasaalen für Besatz in SH oder ähnlichen Regionen würde man, zum einen, den Abverkauf dieser Mengen nach China o. ä. unterbinden und, zum anderen, sicherstellen, dass die Art überlebt. Viel schlauer als, wie von fishhawk beschrieben, Aale in Franken auszusetzen.


----------



## NaabMäx (21. Dezember 2021)

Gerade gelesen:
(Hoffe, das Kopieren hierher ist erlaubt - Wenn nicht, bitte löschen.) 
_
Edit Mod!
Bitte verlinken.
Fremde Texte ohne schriftluches Einverständnis kopieren ist fast nie erlaubt._


----------

